# Timing problem for 83 toyota 22r



## stuman1 (Apr 26, 2011)

We just replaced the timing chain on our 22r 1983 Toyota pick up. After starting it, it ran a little rough at idle. We did not put the distributor at the #1 spot with the cam bolt set to 12 noon. Now after doing it correct the truck flooded out and back fired from the carb several times. The battery died before I could figure it out.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sound like you have 180 degrees out, make sure it's at TDC on the compression stroke and not the exhaust stroke.


----------



## stuman1 (Apr 26, 2011)

could we have damaged the distributor?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Most likely not.


----------



## stuman1 (Apr 26, 2011)

That sounds right what can I do to fix it? if i pull the valve cover, should I be able to see both valves closed? also, when i spin the distributor by hand, i don't hear it making a 'tick' sound, as it used to.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pull #1 plug put your thumb or a compression gauge in the hole turn the engine over by hand, when compression comes out of the hole your on the compression stroke align the TDC mark, point the rotor to #1 on the cap and install the dist.

If you hold the rotor in one hand and can not turn the bottom of the Dist without the rotor turning you should be ok.


----------



## stuman1 (Apr 26, 2011)

well, i cannot pull the #1 plug, as it was crossthreaded and stripped over a year ago. perhaps if i pull #2 and line up at #2 wire?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No TDC pointer is for #1, pull the valve cover, rotate the engine by hand when you see the intake valve open and close on #1 keep turning until the TDC marks line up then drop in the Dist.


----------



## stuman1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sweet I think we are on the same page were going out to do this. God bless you guys for your hard work. We are so broke, or we would have paid a pro to do the timing chain. I be right back.


----------



## stuman1 (Apr 26, 2011)

it's running now. Thank you so much. Now just to loan a timing light and things will be really pretty!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

When its all said and one you might want to fix the threads on the #1 cylinder, Thats easy enough with a spark plug thread chaser, just remember to turn it real slow and lube it good


----------



## thestuman (Mar 2, 2011)

on the to do list. almost time to check the plugs anyways.


----------

